# Ständig Werfault-Fehlermeldung



## Teutonnen (1. Juni 2012)

*Ständig Werfault-Fehlermeldung*

Dieses Fensterchen poppt ständig auf, seit wann genau weiss ich auch nicht mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, was das überhaupt ist geschweige denn, wie man es beheben könnte?

MfG
ich


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ständig Werfault-Fehlermeldung*

*Wie man ein WerFault.exe Problem lösen kann*

 	Eine _WerFault.exe Fehlermeldung_ wird meist direkt vom Windows Betriebssystem ausgegeben. Beispiele für _WerFault.exe Fehler_ sind:


Windows-Problemberichterstattung funktioniert nicht mehr - Es wird nach einer Lösung für das Problem gesucht... _(Windows 7, Vista)_
Windows-Problemberichterstattung funktioniert nicht mehr - Das  Programm wird aufgrund eines Problems nicht richtig ausgeführt. Das  Programm wird geschlossen und Sie werden benachrichtigt, wenn eine  Lösung verfügbar ist. _(Windows 7, Vista)_
WerFault.exe hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden. _(Windows XP)_
WerFault.exe verursachte eine allgemeine Schutzverletzung in Modul einer Komponente.
WerFault.exe ist keine gültige Win32-Anwendung.
WerFault.exe - Fehler in Anwendung: Die Anweisung in "x" verweist  auf Speicher in "x". Der Vorgang "read" konnte nicht auf dem Speicher  durchgeführt werden.
WerFault.exe - Kein Datenträger: Es befindet sich kein Datenträger im Laufwerk.


----------



## Teutonnen (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ständig Werfault-Fehlermeldung*

Also einfach eine Reparaturinstallation durchführen?


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ständig Werfault-Fehlermeldung*

Hast du ne Systemwiederherstellung gemacht? Wenn ja, zurücksetzen.


----------



## Teutonnen (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ständig Werfault-Fehlermeldung*

Laut Systemwiederherstellung ist der letzte Zeitpunkt der 24.05.2012

Der Fehler besteht aber meiner Meinung nach ca. seit dem 10-12. Mai - würde also ncihts bringen.


Ich denke, es könnte an meiiner Webcam liegen: Ich habe einige Threads gefunden, in denen behauptet wurde, dass man die Sony Playstation Eyetoy-Cam als Webcam benutzen könne - ging dann aber doch nicht.. Seit dann ungefähr kommt dieser Fehler. Ich habe dann einfach die Webcam erneut eingesteckt und über den Geräremanager den Treiber deinstalliert.


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ständig Werfault-Fehlermeldung*

Ich habe mittlerweile dank dem MS-Support den Fehler gefunden:

Der RAM-Riegel 4 war anscheinend fehlerhaft eingesteckt, nachdem der MS-Support auf einen RAM-Fehler getippt hat, habe ich die vier Riegel einfach mal kurz rausgenommen, die Slots durchgeblasen und die Riegel mit Propanol gereinigt.

Jetzt scheint der Fehler verschwunden zu sein , jedenfalls ist gestern und heute nichts mehr aufgetaucht.

MfG
Ich


----------

